# What do you want to be when you grow up



## ballen0351 (May 16, 2012)

If you could have any job in the world what would you choose?
Im watching that show river monsters  and just think that guy has the coolest job ever.  he gets to travel all over the world and go fishing for huge fish.

Id like his job or Id like to run a custom fish tank building company like that show Tanked.

I guess abother cool choice would be a travel reporter get to travel all over for free and write about my trip.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 16, 2012)

It's nice to dream. Who doesn't like to? But really? I don't think I would change anything I did as far as what type of work I chose. I would try to do it better.

Thinking about it more, I guess I would just like to grow up. Nah, I'm happy with me. My wife isn't always, but I am.  :uhyeah:


----------



## clfsean (May 16, 2012)

The jury is still out on that one....


----------



## Tames D (May 16, 2012)

Secret Service Agent. Those guys know how to party...


----------



## sfs982000 (May 16, 2012)

I always wanted to be a professional wrestler when I was a kid and even went and checked out a couple of schools but never went any further than that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2012)

I'd go into computers and technology.....

oh wait... I did that already.... and I don't much like it.....

I'll have to get back to you on this one


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2012)

I would be the independantly wealthy jerk that everyone hated as he was rich. 
Well I have three of the four, Rich, Hated, Jerk, I am just missing the independantly wealthy part. ;~)


----------



## Buka (May 16, 2012)

Either a food critic, or a movie critic. What fun that would be!


----------



## Carol (May 16, 2012)

I tried and did a lot of the things I wanted to do.  I wanted to be a professional musician, I did that.  I didn't like it but I'm very glad I went for it and gave it an honest try.   I wanted to work in radio, I did that to.  Liked it better than bring a pro musician but still wasn't crazy about that.  I wanted to work for the phone company...I ended up in Voice over IP.  I wanted to get mor involved with government/military communications solutions, I sort of got there...although we do more with local police departments and public safety agencies at the moment. I like my job, it's pretty cool being the person who can figure everything out. 

Part of me would like to be a writer or a photograher, but having started my career in a creative field, I know what such a life is like...and I don't want to go back to that.  I would love to do more of both on the side, but I don't see it becoming my real job.


----------



## shesulsa (May 16, 2012)

I really wanted to be a doctor.  I'm hoping on getting into physical therapy instead.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2012)

Historian. Archaeologist.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (May 16, 2012)

I'd like to be a writer...and happy


----------



## Haakon (May 17, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'd go into computers and technology.....
> 
> oh wait... I did that already.... and I don't much like it.....



Ditto...

If I could choose any job, my top two would be:
Top Gear host
Wildlife photographer


----------



## ballen0351 (May 17, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Historian. Archaeologist.



Yeah that be fun too.


----------



## Jenna (May 17, 2012)

I totally do not want to grow up.. not too much anyway..

I am very glad to hear some of you have determined that what would make you happy is not usually the money it is instead finding the place you are meant to be.  I am very glad some of you having determined this are actually doing something about making it your reality  wishes x


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 17, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Historian. Archaeologist.



Good things for sure. They don't always pay well, especially archaeology. But what fun if you get to go to good sites and find new and interesting things.

There was a time I toyed with the idea of being an anthropologist. Another time I thought about photography. Trouble was I was already a soldier, and I had a family. I at least got to do some photography. But I don't think either would have given me the life style I wanted, nor wanted for my family.

As I said above, I'm satisfied with the type of work I have done in my life.  It was always interesting and mostly satisfying.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 17, 2012)

As with Bob, I'd say that my first, best, destiny (when the option of joining the Royal Navy was lost to me) was to be a historian/archaeologist/curator.  I actually achieved that too, after a diversion into commerce for a while, but, sadly, the pay in those professions is not up to that which is required to own a house and run a car in 'todays' world.  I'd still love to return to it and if it ever becomes financially possible then it's off to research-every-day-land for me .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2012)

I always wanted to be a game designer. By the time I got all the skills needed to do it, I'd forgotten how to do that.
It's what I went to school to do though. Along the way I found a love of military history that I still have.
Photography I learned from liking costumes at cons, and built on it from there.  Money's not that great but I do enjoy it.
Never wanted to be a web geek, just fell into that by necessity as I phased out of hardware.

The idea of focusing on military history, and digging around on old battlefields, just appeals to me. I've been sitting in an office 20+ years now...some outdoor time would be nice


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2012)

Jenna said:


> I totally do not want to grow up.. not too much anyway..
> 
> I am very glad to hear some of you have determined that what would make you happy is not usually the money it is instead finding the place you are meant to be. I am very glad some of you having determined this are actually doing something about making it your reality  wishes x



I must agree.... growing up is highly overrated


----------



## pgsmith (May 17, 2012)

> What do you want to be when you grow up



  I wish to be retired and not have to work. I've a hundred different things that I'd like to do, but no time at all to do them. I'm on track, but don't make enough to accelerate my retirement by much.


----------



## Steve (May 17, 2012)

I'd love to be a writer and artist full time, and a stay at home dad.  My wife travels a lot for work, so most weeks it's just me and the three kids.  Would be great to work flexible hours from home and be more available for the kiddos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Makalakumu (May 18, 2012)

I've always wanted to be a time traveler. I would so totally go and see the future.

After that, I always wanted to be an evil genius.

And if that didn't work out, I think I could live with being a philosopher king.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 18, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> As with Bob, I'd say that my first, best, destiny (when the option of joining the Royal Navy was lost to me) was to be a historian/archaeologist/curator. I actually achieved that too, after a diversion into commerce for a while, but, sadly, the pay in those professions is not up to that which is required to own a house and run a car in 'todays' world. I'd still love to return to it and if it ever becomes financially possible then it's off to research-every-day-land for me .



I wish you luck in achieving that.  Sounds neat.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 18, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I always wanted to be a game designer. By the time I got all the skills needed to do it, I'd forgotten how to do that.
> It's what I went to school to do though. Along the way I found a love of military history that I still have.
> Photography I learned from liking costumes at cons, and built on it from there. Money's not that great but I do enjoy it.
> Never wanted to be a web geek, just fell into that by necessity as I phased out of hardware.
> ...



Move to the South.  Still lots of battlefields.  Or, move to Arizona and join their amature archaeology program.  Did you know that some of the oldest finds in Korea were from a young soldier who was a product of that program?

Oh yeah, you just bought a house.  Darn, life gets in the way at the most inconvenient times doesn't it?  But I wish you well.  My wife tells me when I decide to retire, again, we may travel and that would allow me to do more photography.  Right.


----------

